# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Un viaje muy interesante...este es el resumen

## jlois

Embalse de Ricobayo, cuenca del Esla.





Embalse de Castro, cuenca del Duero.





Puente de Requejo, cuenca del Duero.




Embalse de Almendra, cuenca del Tormes.





Embalse de Saucelle, cuenca del Duero.





Embalse de Bemposta, cuenca del Duero, Portugal.





Embalse de Miranda de Duero, cuenca del Duero, Portugal.






Embalse de Villalcampo, cuenca del Duero.





Embalse de El Picote, cuenca del Duero, Portugal





Embalse de Aldeadávila, cuenca del Duero.




Esto es un breve resumen de cinco días intensos donde he mezclado mi viaje de investigación en mi tierra natal con la observación de estas verdaderas maravillas de la ingeniería que me han cautivado.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## juanlo

Extraordinario Jlois. Seguro que has disfrutado de lo lindo.
Esperaremos a ver mas fotos de tu interesante viaje. 
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis por este espectacular reportaje.

Vaya foto de la presa de Almendra! :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Un saludo
Sergi

----------


## Panete

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Enhorabuena por poder mezclar trabajo/investigación y diversión y gracias por compartir la diversión

----------


## pevema

Vaya viaje que te has marcado José Luis, unas fotos buenisimas, espero que lo hayas disfrutado.

Un saludo

----------


## nando

Preciosas fotografias  :EEK!:  seguro estoy que te lo has pasado genial .. ; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## IMP68

Vaya maravilla de viaje  :EEK!: , y encima con los embalse tan llenos  :Stick Out Tongue:  seguro que lo habras pasado genial.

----------


## jlois

Con LA PRESA ocupando todo el fondo y lo que no llega a verse, inmensa, admirable...sin calificativos. Simplemente Almendra. Simplemente en la cuenca del Tormes.



Embalse de Cernadilla , en la cuenca del Tera.



Embalse de Valparaiso, en la cuenca del Tera.





Embalse de Nuestra Señora de Agavanzal, en la cuenca del Tera.



Anclajes del soporte del blondín en el margen izquierdo del embalse de Aldeadávila en la cuenca del Duero.



Sobre el muro de LA PRESA.



Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## santy

Buenísimas y espectaculares fotos :Wink: , menuda envidia (sana) de viaje, y de poder mezclar el curro y el placer de visitar esos sitios :Smile: 
Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

> Buenísimas y espectaculares fotos, menuda envidia (sana) de viaje, y de poder mezclar el curro y el placer de visitar esos sitios
> Un saludo.


Bueno Santy, lo del curro lo dices por lo que cité anteriormente al comentar lo de mi trabajo de investigación je je je...debo explicarte que este viaje fue totalmente libre de trabajo y con la única justificación de "investigar" el lugar y la época en la que este menda nació y vivió en un sitio tan emblemático para mí como el del poblado de Almendra.

Han sido unos días en los que he recorrido una pequeña parte de esta zona de España en la que he descubierto varias cosas que yo creo son fundamentales, la primera ...he conocido a Turbineitor y a Apse que son ya para mí grandes amigos con los que he compartido interesantes momentos. 
La segunda...elegir como ruta y como vacaciones un recorrido por los embalses que comenzando en el Rio Tera, siguiendo por el Rio Esla llegar hasta el Río Duero para acabar en el Rio Tormes, haciendo de ello la excusa perfecta para dejarme "perder" por algunos de los rincones más espectaculares de los Arribes del Duero, considerado Parque Natural tanto por España como Portugal. 
La tercera...sin que sirva de precedente je je je, el haberme planteado este viaje en solitario me ha servido para tener unas sensaciones más a flor de piel al encontrarme sobretodo ante la Presa de Almendra, con todo lo que significa para mí y para tantos que estamos relacionados de alguna forma con ese lugar.
Y es que quizás aquí esté lo curioso del asunto je je je...que todos aquellos que formamos la generación de la construcción del embalse de Almendra hemos tenido caminos en nuestras vidas que se han separado en tiempo y en distancia y que gracias a un foro tan interesante como el que es embalses.net hemos llegado a juntarnos de nuevo.

LLevo ya algún tiempo pensando que embalses.net no es sólo un lugar de consulta de datos hidrlógicos, para mí es un lugar donde cada vez que leo un comentario o veo una imagen me da la sensación de salir enriquecido en grata forma. Por ello sólo tengo palabras de agradecimiento tanto al creador como a los moderadores por haber abierto este canal de comunicación que nos ha dado la oportunidad a unos cuantos foreros de conocer nuestras raices comunes y doy por hecho que no seremos los únicos je je je.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola José Luis
Decía en el título del presente mensaje que m parecía demasido breve el resúmen para tanta vivencia en estos cinco días que a todas luces has "exprimido" para visitar tantos y tantos lugares.
Sé de la ilusión que te hacía este viaje, y por lo poco que veo y observo me atrevo a decir que aún debes estar haciendo palmas dealegría ¿es así? :Big Grin: 

Bueno, dicho ésto, espero que sigas en días posteriores subiendo al foro más imágenes como esa del muro de Almendra, que me ha sobrecogido, o las de mi presa favorita (Aldeadávila).Nota: no hace fata que subas las dos mil que has hecho :Big Grin: 

Esta tarde, en el Cenajo nos preguntábamos Nando y yo si entre las muchas personas que estaban visitando este embalse y obteniendo fotografías no habría gente que participa o accede a embalses.net. ¡La alegría que debe dar encontrarte con alguien a quien sólo conoces desde la red y que comparte tus aficiones!.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## santy

Pues entonces amigo José luis mucho mejor todavía :Big Grin: , me alegro que hayas hecho ese viaje, y sobre todo que lo hayas disfrutado tanto como parece, es un privilegio poder hacer algo así, lo digo porque yo como he nacido y vivido siempre en Albacete no puedo hacer algo parecido :Embarrassment: .
Lo que si me gustaría es que si alguno de vosotros viene por aquí con tiempo, se ponga en contacto con migo, y organizamos una buena excursión, porque si yo voy por vuestra zona pienso hacerlo, al menos si no podemos por algún motivo salir a ningún sitio, si para conocernos personalmente :Smile: 
Un saludo, y celebro tu viaje.
P.D. echalé un vistazo a las fotos que he puesto de El Molinar, a ver que te parece el sitio

----------


## ben-amar

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
No sé cual impresiona mas. Enhorabuena.
Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Fantástica obra que me ha sobrecogido por su elaborada construcción salvando un vacío impactante.



Una estructura donde se utilizaron una enorme cantidad de remaches y que sigue cumpliendo su función aun hoy en día despues de cien años de su puesta en servicio.



Vista del cañón de Duero aguas arriba del puente de Requejo con el cauce enlodado por las corrientes del pantano de Villalcampo.





Aguas abajo del puente, en dirección al pantano de Castro. El Duero encañonado ya en su largo viaje por una zona que se considera entre las mejor aprovechadas y que más rentavilidad generadora de electricidad tanto en España como en Portugal.




Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

Últimamente os tengo un poco abandonados, tengo mucho lío y no tengo tiempo de nada. Esta Semana Santa han venido unos amigos de Galicia (de la zona noreste de Lugo) y hemos estado viendo procesiones (y bares de buenos pinchos). Como digo, no tengo tiempo, por lo que de momento no podré realizar unos reportajes que tengo en cartera, a ver si más adelante

Buen viaje que ye te has pegado. No has dejado ninguno por ver, bueno si, los del Sistema Tera de la alta Sanabria. Supongo que los sentimientos de añoranza a flor de piel en tu visita a Almendra. Vaya valor en la foto del muro de Almedra, solo pensar la cantidad de agua que hay tras ese muro se me ponen los pelos de punta. Y la baja hasta allí, hay que tener ganas

Fuiste hasta el Pozo de los Humos? estará impresionante estos días.

SALUDOS

----------


## jlois

> Últimamente os tengo un poco abandonados, tengo mucho lío y no tengo tiempo de nada. Esta Semana Santa han venido unos amigos de Galicia (de la zona noreste de Lugo) y hemos estado viendo procesiones (y bares de buenos pinchos). Como digo, no tengo tiempo, por lo que de momento no podré realizar unos reportajes que tengo en cartera, a ver si más adelante
> 
> Buen viaje que ye te has pegado. No has dejado ninguno por ver, bueno si, los del Sistema Tera de la alta Sanabria. Supongo que los sentimientos de añoranza a flor de piel en tu visita a Almendra. Vaya valor en la foto del muro de Almedra, solo pensar la cantidad de agua que hay tras ese muro se me ponen los pelos de punta. Y la baja hasta allí, hay que tener ganas
> 
> Fuiste hasta el Pozo de los Humos? estará impresionante estos días.
> 
> SALUDOS


La visita a Almendra estuvo muy cargada de sensaciones muy personales para ser contadas por aquí y que tampoco creo yo sean interesantes pero...debo decirte que nunca me hubiese salido mejor dicha visita...el primer día que llegué, y que fue cuando me encontré con el amigo APSE, simplemente la ví en toda su grandeza, incluso sólo le hice dos fotos pues creí oportuno tomar las primeras imágenes con mi mirada je je je...al siguiente día despues de haber visitado Salamanca fue cuando me puse la mochila al hombro y la recorrí en "casi" toda su periferia...simplemente ...ese muro se merecía esa excursión...por cierto , amigo Tescelma, despues de revisar las imágenes tomadas a la PRESA he podido reunir casi 1000 tomas a pesar de que la inclemencia que me acompañó no fue lo más aceptable para dotarla de unos colores más cálidos.
Tanto el Pozo de los Humos como el Pozo Airón fueron visita obligada y aunque te dije que el primero parecía un buen lugar para hacer barranquismo debo rectificar y definitivamente esos más de cincuenta metros de caida quedarán para recrearse con el impresionante salto de agua...Gracias por tus indicaciones.

Aguardaremos esos, como siempre, interesantes reportajes a los que nos tienes acostumbrados.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## FEDE

Enhorabuena Jlois, por todo el reportaje, buenisimoooooo  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Gracias Fede, tuve la fortuna de conocer a dos grandes foreros que me harán recordar este viaje por mucho tiempo por no decir que no lo olvidaré .



Y este es El Pozo de los Humos visto desde la zona de Pereña.



Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

De frente, en la parte española, las tierras de Pinilla de Fermoselle y detrás del que realiza esta imagen ( osea ...el menda), en las tierras portuguesas de la localidad de Picote.



Esta vista es de justo por encima del embalse de Miranda do Douro...en esta zona los cañones son fantásticos.



Y justo por debajo de Fermoselle ( donde me alojé en un lugar genial y donde descubrí una localidad que siendo pequeña estaba repleta de personas que habían decidido pasar su semana santa en aquella zona, realmente genial), por debajo de Fermoselle se encuentra el embalse de Bemposta y esta vista es de aguas abajo de la misma...la tarde combinaba sol con cortinas de lluvia intensa como la que se ve venir en lontananza je je je...



La presa y el embalse de Saucelle fueron la primera incursión de Iberduero en la explotación del sistema Duero. A partir de este lugar el Río Duero ya entra íntegramente en el pais luso y los arribes  cambian a una tendencia más llana y desapareciendo totalmente las abruptuosidades del terreno que atrás deja.



Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

> La presa y el embalse de Saucelle fueron la primera incursión de Iberduero en la explotación del sistema Duero.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Creo que en esto te equivocas, según mis datos la empresa Saltos del Duero  ejecuta el embalse de Ricobayo (1929-2935); posteriormente será la empresa Iberduero (resultante de la fusión de Saltos del Dueroe e Hidroeléctrica Iberíca) quien lleve a cabo el resto de los proyectos (Villacampo, 1949; Castro, 1952; Saucelle, 1956; Aldeadávila 1964; Almendra, 1971, etc.). Siendo el primer aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico el de San Román (1902).

SALUDOS

----------


## tescelma

En el embalse de Miranda, desde la parte portuguesa, se puede apreciar claramente un 2 sobre una de las vertiginosas laderas graníticas de la parte española. Este efecto fué en un tiempo utilizado por televisión española en anuncios de su segunda cadena.

----------


## FEDE

> Gracias Fede, tuve la fortuna de conocer a dos grandes foreros que me harán recordar este viaje por mucho tiempo por no decir que no lo olvidaré .
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


Gracias a tí Jose Luis por esté pedazo de reportaje  :Wink:  y seguro qué no lo olvidaras, ver paisajes como los qué nos muestras, no se olvidan facilmente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile: 

PD. Por cierto te veo hecho un claval  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

> Creo que en esto te equivocas, según mis datos la empresa Saltos del Duero  ejecuta el embalse de Ricobayo (1929-2935); posteriormente será la empresa Iberduero (resultante de la fusión de Saltos del Dueroe e Hidroeléctrica Iberíca) quien lleve a cabo el resto de los proyectos (Villacampo, 1949; Castro, 1952; Saucelle, 1956; Aldeadávila 1964; Almendra, 1971, etc.). Siendo el primer aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico el de San Román (1902).
> 
> SALUDOS


Tienes toda la razón, yo me refería a los del curso del río entre Almendra ( aunque se halle en el Tormes) y el de Saucelle. Disculpas por no haber hecho este inciso, he mezclado la vida laboral de mi padre con la información apropiada que requiere este foro. Dejaremos los datos técnicos e históricos para tí que eres el que domina el percal.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Me han impresionado tus fotos y todos los comentarios sobre tu fantástico viaje Hidraúlico!!!Sin duda creo que la Presa de Almendra es para mí la más impáctante... Con todos vosotros se puede ver España, sin moverte de casa, aunque me da envidia sana ese viajecito tan húmedo en el que nos has sacado los colores a todos... Un saludo y Muchisimas Gracias amigo...

----------


## jlois

> En el embalse de Miranda, desde la parte portuguesa, se puede apreciar claramente un 2 sobre una de las vertiginosas laderas graníticas de la parte española. Este efecto fué en un tiempo utilizado por televisión española en anuncios de su segunda cadena.


Caray, Tescelma...estoy repasando las imágenes que tomé en Miranda y no doy encontrado ese dos...muestranos alguna imagen de ello.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Espectacular reportaje Jose Luis, es espectacular poder ver todas esas presas y gracias por compartir esas espectaculares fotos con todos nosotros. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## jlois

Hay muchas formas de calibrar el volumen de un muro de un embalse, en cifras teóricas, en pesos específicos de materiales empleados en su construcción...y en el caso de Almendra no hay mejor prueba tangible y visual que el visitar la cantera que se abrió para extraer la roca que se empleó para fabricar los áridos...y os digo que este lugar, aparte de lo inmenso que es y del lago que se ha formado en su base que da cierto miedo verlo así de oscuro sin saber ciertamente su profundidad, aparte de todo ello ese lugar me hizo pararme más de media hora a pensar en aquellas máquinas tan distintas a las de hoy y que fueron capaces de crear esa herida en la tierra salmantina que va a ser imposible de cicatrizar...es la huella de un trabajo que fue muy duro y del que solo nos quedará el recuerdo anónimo de aquellos que aunque no saldrán en la placa de la inauguración si lo harán en una pared que no nos puede dejar indiferentes.



Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## tescelma

Entre mis archivos no he encontrado fotos del lugar, pero he buscado por Internet y he encontrado estas fotos, inserto los enlaces originales puesto que no son mías. El 2 esta formado por los líquenes de la pared granítica (hay que echarle un poco de imaginación). En Miranda do Douro dicen que si una mujer soltera no ve el número 2, no se casará. Si la mujer esta casada, su marido la engaña.

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1481517.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4035278.jpg

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3970761.jpg

http://rodriguezrodri.bitacoras.com/...uro%20(15).jpg


Otra curiosidad del lugar. Desde aquí parte un barco turístico que recorre los arribes del Duero (en Zamora se llaman "los arribes" y en Salamanca "las arribes"). No hace mucho un turista australiano colocó un cartel junto al embarcadero (que se puede ver en la siguiente foto). En este cartel se podía leer: "Danger, crocodiles, no swimming" (peligro, cocodrilos, no bañarse.). Ni que decir tiene que se trataba de una broma, pero el cartel estuvo expuesto mucho tiempo y creó cierta alarma, incluso salió en algún medio de comunicación. La empresa que explota el barco turístico se vio obligada a emitir un comunicado para desmentir que hubiese cocodrilos y retirar el cartel. El turista australiano también llevó al lugar otro "aviso" con un cartel con una foto del famoso capitán de la película "Piratas del Caribe". Esta, que se sepa, no ha sido colocada en el lugar.

http://www.codesal.org/uploaded_imag...esa-764655.jpg

SALUDOS

----------


## jlois

Caray, Tescelma, no sabía que lo del dos se refería a una de las imágenes que he colocado en este hilo...la verdad que esa pared en especial me llamó la atención no por los líquenes que forman ( con algo de imaginación eso sí) ese dos que dices, sino por lo apetecible que se presenta para escalarla...y a buen seguro que ya ha sido escalada al igual que muchas zonas de los Arribes tanto en la parte portuguesa como en la española. Os repito la imagen que ya había colocado anteriormente y que segun parece es el famoso dos al que se refiere el amigo Tescelma...




Por cierto...si nos guiamos de las leyendas creo que en mi caso, aun sin ser aludido directamente quizas al no haber percibido que existía ese dos la llevo clara a la hora de casarme je je je...aunque no hacía falta recurrir a esas tradiciones para desvelar el secreto mejor guardado je je je.

En fin...hoy toca unos videos sin mucha calidad desde el movil pero que en el de Almendra puede dar una referencia de la distancia que tiene el muro de la PRESA sin contar con los diques auxiliares, y asi mismo podeis observar el público que comenzaba a llegar por la mañana del jueves santo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DF9tzd3C4EM

En el embalse de Villalcampo hacía un viento que parecía que se iba a levantar todo. Este embalse lo visité poco despues de tener una grata charla con Turbineitor, genial persona y mejor amigo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZAQybv1eKY

Y este es del Pozo Airón que me lo recomendó Turbineitor y que mereció la pena llegar a él y pasar por su interior je je je.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJga7DDR0lg

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

En el embalse de Villalcampo hacía un viento que parecía que se iba a levantar todo. Este embalse lo visité poco despues de tener una grata charla con Turbineitor, genial persona y mejor amigo

Hola a todos. Hola José Luis.
Pues muy mal que no os hiciéseis una fotografía tan destacados foreros de embalses.net y la colgaseis en el foro, pero que muy mal, amigos :Mad: 

Un saludo campeón
Antonio

----------


## jlois

> En el embalse de Villalcampo hacía un viento que parecía que se iba a levantar todo. Este embalse lo visité poco despues de tener una grata charla con Turbineitor, genial persona y mejor amigo
> 
> Hola a todos. Hola José Luis.
> Pues muy mal que no os hiciéseis una fotografía tan destacados foreros de embalses.net y la colgaseis en el foro, pero que muy mal, amigos
> 
> Un saludo campeón
> Antonio


Pues ahora que lo dices...no se me pasó por la mente retratarnos pero bueno...ya habrá más ocasiones y además...es que somos muy tímidos je je je.
Otra imagen de Bemposta desembalsando.





Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## eriego

Muy interesante reportaje, las fotos magníficos.

Sin embargo te falta una presa en el Tormes de la que seguramente no habrás oído hablar, más abajo de la de Almendra. En realidad no es del tipo que has visitado, pero no por ello deja de ser curiosa.

La presa dejó de funcionar cuando se puso en marcha la de Almendra y su propósito era suministrar agua a Fermoselle. Es tan pequeña que ni tiene nombre.

Se llega a ella por la carretera que va de Fermoselle a Trabanca. Pasado el puente sobre el Tormes se entra en la provincia de Salamanca, y empieza una gran recta que acaba en un curva muy pronunciada. Justo en esa curva empieza un camino que a poca distancia lleva hasta la pequeña central eléctrica, más parecida a un molino que a otra cosa, abandonada, en un estado lamentable, invadida por la vegetación, llena de zarzas.

La última vez que me acerqué, hace unos 5 o 6 años ya era difícil entrar por la cantidad de maleza, pero con decisión se puede llegar. Pues bien, siguiendo el curso del Tormes contracorriente a una distancia que no sabría ahora precisar (1 km o así) se llega a una presa hecha con piedras. Es de muy poca altura. Lo más curioso es que en la orilla derecha (en el lado de Trabanca) hay un tunel excavado en la roca que lleva el agua hasta la central eléctrica que está más abajo. El tunel tiene agujeros o ventanas que le dan luz y el agua circula por ahí a bastante velocidad, parece un tobogán alucinante. Me recordaba a Indiana Jones. Sería ideal para aventureros con una barca hinchable, lo malo es que en la central eléctrica el agua cae en un pozo, dónde estaba la turbina. O sea que mucho cuidadín.

La presa la vi por primera y última vez hace un porrón de años, cuando en el curso del Tormes no había ni un sólo árbol. Ahora todo el curso está invadido por ellos. Para llegar a la presa había que ir con decisión de roca en roca. No era fácil llegar, ahora supongo que estara peor.

Es una excursión muy entretenida para el verano.

----------


## manuelra

Mi ilusión era imitarte en retratar la mayor parte de las presas españolas, pero veo que es imposible, te curras unos viajes que flipo.Tengo que felicitarte por las pedazo de fotos que has colgado, gracias.
P.D.: Seguiré sacando fotos de las presas por las que pase, ya que me encanta fotografiar esas obras, a mi ritmo, pero no pararé, saludos desde Ourense.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Mi ilusión era imitarte en retratar la mayor parte de las presas españolas, pero veo que es imposible, te curras unos viajes que flipo.Tengo que felicitarte por las pedazo de fotos que has colgado, gracias.
> P.D.: Seguiré sacando fotos de las presas por las que pase, ya que me encanta fotografiar esas obras, a mi ritmo, pero no pararé, saludos desde Ourense.


Os empeñais los gallegos y nos fotografiais todo el parque de presas de España :Big Grin: 
Ánimo y a seguir compañeros.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## manuelra

No lo fotografiaremos, pero lo intentaremos, saludos!

----------


## nando

> Caray, Tescelma, no sabía que lo del dos se refería a una de las imágenes que he colocado en este hilo...la verdad que esa pared en especial me llamó la atención no por los líquenes que forman ( con algo de imaginación eso sí) ese dos que dices, sino por lo apetecible que se presenta para escalarla...y a buen seguro que ya ha sido escalada al igual que muchas zonas de los Arribes tanto en la parte portuguesa como en la española. Os repito la imagen que ya había colocado anteriormente y que segun parece es el famoso dos al que se refiere el amigo Tescelma...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto...si nos guiamos de las leyendas creo que en mi caso, aun sin ser aludido directamente quizas al no haber percibido que existía ese dos la llevo clara a la hora de casarme je je je...aunque no hacía falta recurrir a esas tradiciones para desvelar el secreto mejor guardado je je je.
> 
> En fin...hoy toca unos videos sin mucha calidad desde el movil pero que en el de Almendra puede dar una referencia de la distancia que tiene el muro de la PRESA sin contar con los diques auxiliares, y asi mismo podeis observar el público que comenzaba a llegar por la mañana del jueves santo.
> 
> ...


Hola jlois no paras de sorprendernos y lo del paseo en el coche (porque andando tela marinera) demuestra claramente lo bestial de esa presa

----------


## tescelma

En el vídeo de nuestro amigo Jlois por el embalse de Almendra, parece que nunca va a terminarse el muro. Sin embargo este muro es todavía más largo, el siguiente tramo no aparece en el vídeo ya que la carretera no pasa por él. En la siguiente imagen he marcado en azul el recorrido grabado en el vídeo. En rojo he señalado el otro tramo del muro que no aparece en vídeo. 



Saludos

----------


## tescelma

> Caray, Tescelma, no sabía que lo del dos se refería a una de las imágenes que he colocado en este hilo...
> 
> Por cierto...si nos guiamos de las leyendas creo que en mi caso, aun sin ser aludido directamente quizas al no haber percibido que existía ese dos la llevo clara a la hora de casarme je je je...


Pues si tu no viste el 2 ... yo no vi que ya habías puesto la foto del lugar ... tendré que contratar a un detective privado ... menos mal que no creo en supercherías.





> En el embalse de Villalcampo hacía un viento que parecía que se iba a levantar todo. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZAQybv1eKY


Pues justo detrás, a tu derecha y un poco más arriba de donde has grabado este vídeo, hay una gran explanada resultado de un gran desmonte de una de las laderas del cañón del Duero. Un poco más arriba, se realizó otra gran explanada con el material extraído. Este movimiento de tierras se hizo con el objeto de instalar una central nuclear. Debido a las presiones vecinales y ecolologistas, y al parón nuclear, al final no se ejecutó el proyecto (uf, que alivio!). Iberdrola ya tenía mucha de la maquinaria necesaria en el lugar, creo que la vendió a algún país del norte de África.

Recientemente se intentó realizar una central de ciclo combinado, pero de nuevo la presión vecinal y ecologista tumbó el proyecto.

Ahí quedaron las dos explanas ... 




Saludos

----------


## tescelma

Unas fotos del lugar:







Nota: Ninguna de estas fotos es mía. 

Saludos

----------


## jlois

Ya me preguntaba yo por lo extraño de esas planicies pues cuando estuve por ahí me pateé la orilla del embalse por el lado en el que tú situas la explanada 1 y que ahora creo que tiene unas instalaciones nautico-deportivas, estaba cerrado a cal y canto pero mis ansias exploratorias no conocen demasiado esos carteles prohibitivos je je je...y aunque hacía un tiempo de mil demonios me causó sorpresa ver esa planicie...creí que era por motivos del própio embalse y pensé que al estar relativamente cerca la confluencia del Esla con el Duero pensé que podría existir algun sistema de aprovechamiento aparte del de Villalcampo...en el momento en que toda mi ropa estuvo empapada decidí volver al coche...
Gracias por la información, Tescelma. Lo de las centrales nucleares tiene tela que cortar y a buen seguro encontraremos opiniones a favor o en contra...personalmente, cuando veo la capacidad de Almendra en agua embalsada o el enorme crecimiento de instalaciones eólicas en cualquier parte de España me da la sensación de que va siendo hora de aprender de nuestros errores y buscar un equilibrio con este mundo del que sólo somos eventuales transeuntes je je je...no quiero abrir ningun tipo de polémica con esta apreciación.
Por cierto, Tescelma, he percibido que Iberdrola tiene unos sistemas de seguridad que en comparación a los de Fenosa por aquí son tremendos, no me extraña que sea la primera compañía española en todos los sentidos.
Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

Ah!!!! y la última imagen me parece genial, la vista del Duero retorciéndose...es necesario volver a visitar esa zona.

----------


## jlois

> En el vídeo de nuestro amigo Jlois por el embalse de Almendra, parece que nunca va a terminarse el muro. Sin embargo este muro es todavía más largo, el siguiente tramo no aparece en el vídeo ya que la carretera no pasa por él. En la siguiente imagen he marcado en azul el recorrido grabado en el vídeo. En rojo he señalado el otro tramo del muro que no aparece en vídeo. 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Jamás lo hubiese explicado mejor je je je, gracias Tescelma...por cierto el tramo del dique de materiales sueltos lo tengo tambien grabado je je je, aunque a pie y he intentado subirlo al youtube pero no hay forma.
Recomiendo hacer ese paseillo , una cosa es cruzar el muro en coche y otra hacerlo andando...
El día que lo crucé había una cantidad de gente increible...incluso creo que había hasta un par de autobuses, me pareció muy curioso que el día anterior que fue cuando hice mi excursión recorriendo el muro hasta el fondo no había ni por asomo la gente que al día siguiente hubo.
Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

Parece que últimamente está de moda eso de incrementar el potencial de las presas ampliando los grupos generadores y efectuando obras en el interior de las mismas...
En Bemposta estaban trabajando muy duramente.



Se aprecian perfectamente las nuevas salidas .



Y en el embalse de Picote más de lo mismo.



Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Donan

Esto si que es un reportaje en condiciones, felicidades y muy buen trabajo...

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Acabo de leer tan magnifico reportaje................
Las fotos expectaculares y los videos tambien, y las curiosidades tanto tuyas como las de Tescelma, tambien muy curiosas.

Tambien, muchas GRACIAS, por lo que me toca.

Saludos

Turbineitor

----------


## jlois

Gracias por vuestras palabras y me alegro de que os halla gustado.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

> ... me alegro de que te halla gustado.
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.
> 
> Jose Luis.


¡Como para no gustar!. Es precioso.
Un saludo desde el centro de Andalucía.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

jlois escribio y ademas adjunto foto:
Y en el embalse de Picote más de lo mismo.

Pero la foto desde donde la hiciste................... te llevaste el Parapente o el Ala Delta..............................jejejejeje

Eres un CRACK.

Saludos

Turbineitor

----------


## jlois

Je je je..en el Picote la labor de campo a través fué muy interesante...y la posición privilegiada donde pude sacar las imágenes de dicha presa lusa es de un carácter muy expuesto y que aún se me erizan los pelos sólo de pensar al peñasco al que tuve que acceder y que pendía del vacío en una extraña posición de equilibrio je je je...no te podría decir con precisión la altura en la vertical al cauce del Duero pero supongo que daría su tiempo para tener más de un último pensamiento ...
Verdaderamente los Arribes del Duero son un lugar de visita obligada para aquellos que buscan paisajes vertiginosos y cargados de sensaciones fuertes.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Ah...y he tenido que editar mi comentario anterior porque os tengo que agradecer a todos vuestros comentarios...pero el que realmente se siente muy bien soy yo al descubrir tantas cuestiones que todos vosotros estais aportando en el foro, es genial.

Jose Luis.

----------


## FEDE

Magnifíco trabajo Jose Luis, puedes estar orgulloso del trabajo que has hecho  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## tescelma

Ayer estuve por tierras portuguesas y aproveché para hacer unas fotos del famoso 2 que se ve en la pared granítica de la presa de Miranda do Douro. No hace falta tanta imaginacíon para verlo, solo buscar un poco. Aqui os dejo unas fotos:

----------


## Luján

Con las fotos tan grandes no hay quien vea nada. :EEK!: 

Sería conveniente que las redujeras a, como máximo, 1024px de ancho, ya que si no necesitaríamos una pantalla de cine para verlas enteras de un vez.

----------


## aberroncho

He estado unos minutos mirando las fotos y no he conseguido ver el 2.
Ha llegado mi hijo y al primer golpe de vista lo ha visto y me ha dicho donde estaba. La verdad es que ahora lo veo claro

----------


## FEDE

Se ve bastante claro en todas las fotografias el 2  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Donan

Es verdad se ve claramente, que curioso...

----------


## tescelma

> Con las fotos tan grandes no hay quien vea nada.
> 
> Sería conveniente que las redujeras a, como máximo, 1024px de ancho, ya que si no necesitaríamos una pantalla de cine para verlas enteras de un vez.


La verdad es que me lié al reducirlas y me confundí de tamaño, aqui van en un tamaño más edecuado.

----------


## ben-amar

Asi se ven de lujo, y un clarisimo 2; gracias tescelma. Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Bueno, para no abrir nuevos hilos, recupero este del año pasado para resumir las visitas que he podido realizar en la semana santa de este año 2011.

Comencé en mi ruta hacia Bilbao pasando por Reinosa para llegar a Santa María de Aguayo y recorrer desde allí buena parte del sistema Aguayo. Primero la presa de Matahoz.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11607

A continuación el dique de Mediajo.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11387

Y ya bajando en dirección a Barcena de Pie de Concha poco antes me recreé con la presa de Alsa-Torina y la central de Mediajo-Torina.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11608



Mi rumbo aquel día me hizo llegar al embalse de Juncal, donde pasé una noche al raso con una calma sólo rota al amanecer por el ruido de los cencerros del ganado vacuno jejeje...eso sí, el amanecer fué fantástico en aquellos parajes en medio del monte.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11640

Aqui una imagen de la parte donde se hallaba la cantera de la cual extrajeron el material para construir la presa del Juncal.



Por la mañana mi primera visita fué a Ordunte, su valle y la población de Nava de Mena.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=5074&page=2

Y poco después llegué hasta el embalse de Arceniega, antes de acercarme a las faldas del pico del Fraile.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11659

Seguiré mañana editando los nuevos lugares visitados jejeje. Pero a todos los efectos, este viaje ha vuelto a ser muy interesante y me ha hecho descubrir nuevos lugares dignos de ser reseñados.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

Ya en Bilbao, dediqué durante buena parte de un día en visitar varios lugares y entre todos ellos...el pequeño y escondido embalse de Arkotxa.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11665

A continuación el de Lekubaso.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...5993#post65993

Y ya por la tarde y después de una agradable visita a una parte de los acantilados que baten las aguas del Cantábrico, me encontré con la central de Lemóniz.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...6506#post66506



Ah, casi se me olvidaba, la visita al embalse de Arriarán.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...6233#post66233

Desde donde pude acercarme a este montecillo jejeje...

----------


## jlois

En esta semana santa me propuse aprovechar mis días de vacaciones y hacerlos coincidir con un viaje a Bilbao y a Irún. Durante las jornadas previas preparé un planning de los posibles embalses que podría visitar y establecer así la ruta a seguir.
El viernes llegué al anochecer a la ciudad vizcaína con intención de descansar y salir a primera hora de la mañana para subir primero al Pagasarri y a continuación al Ganekogorta. Tuvimos la suerte de tener un sábado formidable en relación a la climatología y disfrutamos de esas formaciones montañosas y de las vistas que desde ellas podíamos tener. Fue así como preparé el reportaje sobre esta ruta senderística  tomando a los embalses de Zollo y Artiba como puntos de referencia a un lado y al otro del cordal que lleva desde el Pagasarri al Ganekogorta.



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...de-Zollo/page2

Al día siguiente, el domingo , mi propósito era acceder a cuatro presas cercanas a Bilbao. La primera correspondía a la ubicada en la urbanización Monte Berriaga y su casa de campo , en alguna cartografía aparece como embalse de Oleta:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...se-de-Laukariz.

La siguiente que recorrimos se encontraba justo al lado de la Universidad Autónoma del País VascoLa Presa y el embalse de Lertutxe:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...9163#post89163

Ya saliendo de las proximidades de Bilbao y cerca de Amurrio, buscamos siguiendo la A-3618 la localidad de Maroño y justo antes de llegar a esta población, descubrimos la presa y embalse de Maroño:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...alse-de-Maroño.

La cuarta presa de ese domingo se hallaba en nuestra ruta de regreso a Bilbao , desviándonos ligeramente en Luiaondo, cruzando el Nervión y acompañando al pequeño arroyo  de Olarte , conseguimos llegar a la presa y el embalse de Llodio, la cual nos sorprendió por el estado tan grande de abandono que sufría :



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...alse-de-Llodio.

La jornada continuaba después de comer, y lo hacíamos improvisando un pequeño paseo por las cercanías de uno de los lugares que más me agrada visitar, La Arboleda, dónde la historia de la minería vizcaína tiene sus huellas en el terreno. Casi sin pretenderlo, localicé el pequeño embalse y la presa de Triano, del cual no hay datos ni en SEPREM ni en MAGRAMA, pero que sirve de abastecimiento sobretodo al Campo de Golf que existe justo a su lado.
No he abierto aún un hilo sobre este embalse porque estoy preparando un pequeño reportaje sobre la minería que ha agujereado este lugar en busca del hierro que en su época impulsó al Gran Bilbao, y de la cual ya sólo quedan esas aberturas en el terreno y algún que otro pequeño lago que se ha apropiado de esas oquedades.
El lunes siguiente, mi propósito era acercarme a cuatro presas , intentando que estuviesen lo más próximas las unas a las otras para realizar tal objetivo en el transcurso de la mañana , pues a la tarde debía estar de regreso en Bilbao.
Así pues, mi primer destino era la presa y el embalse de Aixola, cerca de la localidad de Ermua. Encontrarme con las primeras horas de aquel día sobre el embalse silencioso de Aixola fue algo muy agradecido. Las nieblas levantándose, aquella presa de materiales sueltos tan bien integrada en el entorno, como tantas otras que iba descubriendo. A veces sobran las palabras y  este es uno de esos  casos, sólo dejarse llevar por esas imágenes del amanecer sobre la presa y el embalse de Aixola:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...alse-de-Aixola.

Desde este punto , mis pasos se dirigieron hacia una presa que llevaba mucho tiempo buscando la oportunidad de visitar. En las cercanías de Arrasate , me encontré con Urkulu y su fantástico entorno, casi como si fuese una de esas imágenes idílicas de la Suiza alpina:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...alse-de-Urkulu.

Legazpi  fué mi siguiente destino, tenía cierta curiosidad por una presa que había visto en más de una página de internet, relacionada con la industria de esta localidad. Mi sorpresa fue mayúscula al encontrarme con un muro tras el cual no había agua embalsada y , más aún, cuando hablando con un lugareño, me enteré de las dudas sobre el futuro de esta presa:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...lse-de-Urtatza.

Desde allí, desde Legazpi , continué mi camino hacia la pequeña población de Brínkola y desde este punto accedí a la presa y el embalse de Barrendiola, que también se halla perfectamente integrada en el paisaje de su entorno:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...de-Barrendiola.

Viendo que la mañana me estaba saliendo redonda quise rematar esa media jornada aventurándome  un poco más delante de lo que había previsto. Coloqué los datos de la ubicación de la presa y embalse de Urdalur en el navegador de mi vehículo y calculé los tiempos para regresar a Bilbao. De principio no le dí mayor importancia a un pequeño detalle, que no había ubicado al cien por cien esta presa, y dejaba a la suerte a que la encontrase a la primera. Por supuesto ni fue a la primera , ni a la segundajejeje, me pegué unos rodeos de aupa y el tiempotic, tac, tic, taccomenzó a jugar en contra mía. Ya estaba a punto de desistir de mi intento cuando encontré la pista que conducía a la presa de Urdalur:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...lse-de-Urdalur.

Así finalizó el lunes de embalses pues la tarde de ese día la dediqué a otras actividades que nada tenían que ver ya con este mundillo. También comenzó a ocurrir un hecho que marcaría mis siguientes jornadas, que el tiempo cambiaba y lo hacía acompañado de unas lluvias que poco a poco se irían intensificando. 
Parece que el tema de la pluviosidad y mis vacaciones de semana santa van de la mano en los últimos años. Pero en el presente, han sido las causantes de que mis aspiraciones de llegar a encadenar  la mayoría de las presas que se resistían en el foro con el NUNCA, se viesen  empañadas precisamente por esa acompañante inesperada .

----------


## jlois

El martes a la mañana me encontraba en la localidad donostiarra de Rentería y a pesar de que ese amanecer estaba siendo lluvioso y que esas lluvias parecían concentrarse justo en esta zona norte, decidí continuar con el plan previsto de recorrer en este día  un mínimo de seis embalses, con lo que tacharía de mi mapa personal esas presas más orientales de la cuenca del Norte.
Desde Elizalde pasando por Altziba, tomé la GI-3633 que me llevaría hasta uno de los rincones más majestuosos de esta zona, el Parque de Artikutza. El único inconveniente a esta ruta que iniciaba por la mañana, era que las nieblas se habían instalado en estos valles, inhabilitando las pocas opciones que tenía de observar la grandeza de estos lugares.
Mi llegada a la casa del guarda con la lluvia persistente no hizo otra cosa más que darle más importancia si cabe aún , a alcanzar la presa de Artikutza y sumergirme en la historia de aquel enclave.



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-de-Artikutza.

Fue bastante tiempo el que dediqué a esta presa y a recorrer su entorno, y tenía que continuar con mi viaje, sabiendo que las condiciones meteorológicas no cambiarían en absoluto y que seguramente irían empeorando según avanzaba el día.
Mi siguiente objetivo se iniciaba regresando a Altziba y tomando la GI-3420 que se convirtiría en la NA-4000 al incorporarme a las tierras navarras, para llegar a la presa y al embalse de Endara también llamada de San Antón:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-de-San-Antón.

Continué por la misma carretera que cruzaba la coronación de la presa para ascender el valle que formaba este embalse y casi en la misma cima, localicé la pista que llevaba a la presa de Domico, pero las nieblas lo ocultaban todo y me obligaron a desistir en mi intento de capturar imágenes de este embalse. Continué entonces hacia Lesaka y desde allí ya hasta el curso del río Bidasoa y la N-121 que me llevó hasta la localidad de Santesteban, desde allí mi siguiente objetivo se hallaba pasando por Urrotz y encaminándome a los embalses de Leurtza:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...urtza-Superior.



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...urtza-Inferior.

Realmente, la sensación que estaba teniendo al meterme tantos kilómetros encima sin poder visionar claramente aquellos lugares, era agridulce. Por una parte , era importante el ubicar todos y cada uno de aquellos embalses para no encontrarme con sorpresas a la hora de poder repetir estas visitas en cualquier otro momento y por otra parte…era mi perseverancia a la hora de seguir con el plan que había previsto semanas atrás. 
Abandoné Leurtza entre una intensa cortina de lluvia y la niebla ocultándolo todo.  Regresé a Santesteban para tomar la NA-170 hasta llegar a la localidad de Auritz y justo al pasar las últimas casas hallé la indicación de Mendaur por la derecha .  Ascendiendo toda la ladera por una pista de tierra y piedra, alcancé la parte superior del embalse y por un instante me confundí de presa, bueno , más bien del lugar dónde se hallaba el muro del mismo. Me sorprendió lo peculiar de su dique en la cola del embalse.



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...lse-de-Mendaur.

El día estaba complicándose. Aproveché la hora de la comida y la sobremesa para darle tiempo a que la lluvia diese una pequeña tregua a mis deseos de continuar el itinerario de las siguientes presas. Pero no fue posible, en último extremo, decidí variar el orden de mis objetivos y dejar para mejor ocasión las dos presas que en esta zona de Navarra me quedaban por localizar. Por consiguiente, regresé a San Sebastián, eso sí…tomando la NA-4150 que transitaba por un valle de gran vistosidad y que me llevaría a encontrarme con el río Urumea y los variados azudes que alimentan las centrales en su recorrido hasta encontrarse con el río Añarbe.  En ese punto me permití acercarme hasta la presa y el embalse de Añarbe, que si bien se halla cerrada al público, se puede llegar a visionar perfectamente al coronar un cordal que separa la ubicación de la presa de Añarbe, del cauce del río Urumea. La presa de Añarbe es un muro espectacular. Aquí cerraba el círculo iniciado por la mañana en Artikutza, pues eran las aguas de aquella presa las que llegaban hasta Añarbe.



Con esta presa de Añarbe finalizaba mi etapa vasco-navarra y se iniciaba el día siguiente, y ya último de mis mini-vacaciones, jejeje, el recorrido por las presas que tenía referenciadas en Cantabria, Asturias, León y Orense. Era una “pequeña” carrera para localizar diez embalses, y de ellos, siete nuncas.
Pues así, el miércoles , comencé aquella ruta visitando en Cantabria la presa y el embalse de Corrales de Buelna muy próxima a la localidad del mismo nombre y que se encuentra en el río Besaya:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ales-de-Buelna.

Desde allí, ya fue cruzar media Asturias para pasar por Proaza y encaminarme hacia la presa y el embalse de Valdemurio situada en plena Senda del Oso y que tiene a la AS-229 como carretera de acceso:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-de-Valdemurio.

La verdad, cualquiera que haya visitado esta zona del interior asturiano, podrá coincidir conmigo en la belleza y la inmensidad de esos riscos verticales, de esos cañones magníficos. El río Trubia esculpe parte de esa orografía, pero es el río Teverga el que crea unos cortes en la roca que no dejan indiferente a nadie que los pueda observar. De hecho, son espectaculares los desfiladeros que vemos y más aún , pudiendo disfrutar del recorrido de la Senda del Oso, un perfecto itinerario que aprovecha el vial que antiguamente se usaba para las vías del tren minero.
Es aquí que me tomo algo de tiempo y observo esta pequeña presa de Teverga de la cual se desvían las aguas embalsadas hacia la presa de Valdemurio que se halla al otro lado de las montañas mediante un túnel.



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...hlight=teverga

Opté por recorrer esta  fantástica ruta que asciende hasta el Puerto de la Ventana (1587 m.) y que justo al cruzarlo cambia drásticamente el paisaje, dejando atrás los tonos verdes y la vegetación de la montaña húmeda para pasar a descubrir unos parajes dominados por los tonos ocres, no perdiendo por ello el interés que tiene recorrer esta parte leonesa que coincide en buena parte con el Parque Natural de San Emiliano, aunque mis pasos me llevaban a la zona de Babia , a encontrarme con el río Sil en su curso alto.
Después de pasar al lado del embalse de  Villaseca y de la población del mismo nombre, mi destino era la localidad de Rioscuro dónde se hallaba la central a la que llegaban las aguas encauzadas mediante un canal de la presa de Villaseca y las de  El Villar de Santiago. Primero documenté la central y a continuación me dirigí hasta esta última presa.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-de-Villaseca.



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ar-de-Santiago.

Esta comarca está marcada por las explotaciones mineras y por más veces que coincido en pasar por Villablino y sus cercanías, no acabo de sorprenderme con nuevos lugares que son dignos de reseñar y que pueden satisfacer la curiosidad de cualquiera.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Jose Luis para ya con tantas presas, que como sigas así, para finales de año vas a tener que ir al extranjero.
Sobre los puntos estos te voy a dar la bolsa para que cojas los que quieras.
Un saludo amigo. :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Sin problema, amigo Francisco. Será por presas...menos mal que ya hay más gente que comienza a cazar esos NUNCAs y cambiar su estado en los diversos sub-foros. Este es el capítulo final de esa semana santa en la que más adelante os indicaré los kilómetros que realicé , para identificar esas presas que , sobretodo, en la cuenca Norte , faltaban por hacerlo.
Así pues, aquel miércoles, continué mi viaje de regreso hacia mi casa bajando por toda esa cuenca minera que tiene al río Sil como fiel acompañante. Ya tenemos en el foro los diversos embalses que van aprovechando el curso de este gran río y que poco a poco hemos ido visitando .
El primero ya lo hemos citado antes …el embalse de Villaseca,  que se puede relacionar con el embalse de Villar de Santiago , pues ambos aportan sus aguas a la misma central.
Pasando Villablino nos encontramos con el embalse de Las Rozas:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-de-las-Rozas.

Y un poco más adelante de Palacios de Sil , pasamos al lado del embalse de Las Ondinas:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...de-Las-Ondinas.

Este embalse recoge las aguas de otro impresionante pantano que se halla justo en paralelo a este de Las Ondinas pero al otro lado de  las altas montañas que los separan a ambos. Un túnel excavado en la roca canaliza las aguas del río Valseco y las dirige hasta la central que se ubica un poco antes del muro de contención de Las Ondinas.
Por supuesto…el embalse al que me refiero es el de Matalavilla:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...de-Matalavilla.

Pero me estoy desviando de los objetivos que me había definido para este día que se hacía muy intenso  y que estaba tocando a su fin, mal que me supiera admitirlo. Ya era más de media tarde, habían sido muchos kilómetros y no me quería perder al menos varias presas que seguían estando en el foro con ese fatídico NUNCA, para quitárselo por fin.
Es así como me acerqué hasta la Térmica de los Anllares y allí visioné de forma muy general , el pequeño embalse que sirve para abastecer a dicha térmica, el embalse y la presa, aunque deberíamos decir los dos diques de escollera de Anllarinos:




http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-de-Anllarinos.

Desde este punto regresé al cauce del río Sil y en la localidad de Matarrosa del Sil, pude encontrarme con la presa de Peñadrada:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-de-Peñadrada.

El tiempo se me echaba encima, quedaba poco tiempo para que la tarde diese paso al anochecer y…mi  búsqueda de las siguientes presas, se hacía cada vez más urgente. Por supuesto, tuve que “sacrificar” la presa y embalse de Bembibre para mejor ocasión por la lejanía de su localización. De todas formas , como este hecho ha sucedido hace poco tiempo , os coloco el enlace al hilo abierto  sobre  este embalse:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-o-San-Facundo.

En Ponferrada, me permití darme algo de tiempo con la presa de Fuente del Azufre, buscando dos ubicaciones para fotografiarla. Me pareció oportuno hacerlo desde el puente de la N-VI, por lo impactante de la altura sobre el embalse y el espectáculo visual del encañonamiento que en este lugar tenía el río Sil , poco después de dejar atrás la presa de Bárcena.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...lse-de-Bárcena

Como os he dicho…la vista de la presa y el embalse de Fuente del Azufre es fascinante desde el puente sobre el río Sil:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...nte-del-Azufre.

Dejando atrás Ponferrada, continué mi camino desviándome de la N-VI y tomando las indicaciones de la localidad de Puente Domingo Flórez, que me llevaría muy cerca del Parque de Las Médulas, del Lago de Carucedo, y de la presa y embalse de La Campañana:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...e-La-Campañana.

El miércoles estaba siendo el día más fructífero en localizaciones de presas y ya sólo me restaba  llegar a Puente Domingo Flórez, eso sí…pasando antes también al lado de la presa de Peñarrubia:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-de-Peñarrubia.

Esta presa tiene una historia muy interesante en su construcción y en el canal que se construyó desde la misma hasta la presa y embalse de Eiros:



http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...balse-de-Eiros.

Y ya un poco más abajo , continuando el curso del río Sil , en dirección al Barco de Valdeorras, mi ruta pasaba al lado del embalse de Pumares:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...1097#post21097

Aunque mi verdadero objetivo y el último de aquel miércoles, y también el último de mis vacaciones de semana santa era la presa y embalse de Casoyo:


http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...alse-de-Casoyo.

Y así fue este viaje tan interesante y del cual he podido borrar una buena parte de los nuncas de la cuenca Norte y alguno de la C.I. Pais Vasco. Espero que haya sido del agrado de todos el resumir el itinerario de mi “pequeña” ruta.

----------


## sergi1907

Un viaje fascinante el que has realizado por unas de las zonas más bellas del país.

Ojalá sirva para animar a más foreros a ir quitando los nunca que quedan.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Fenomenal viaje, motivación y descripción, jlois.
¡Cómo me gusta que se quiten nuncas! y ahora tenemos equipo para ello, gracias amigo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Embalse de Almendra, cuenca del Tormes.


No había visto yo esta foto Jose Luis...

----------

